
Show HN: Add ages to Wikipedia years for biography entries - augustinel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wiki-age/gbdnhkbifahdipaaepiolmmihjdbmegc?hl=en&gl=US
======
augustinel
Started my self-taught programming journey about two weeks ago and thought
this would be a fun/manageable/somewhat useful project. Appends years found in
Wikipedia entries with how old the subject was at the time. Would love to hear
what y'all think!

